# Adding bonder to readymix?



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Going to be floting/skimming over 1000' of walls with heavy splatter texture and and very clean latex satin paint on it.

1st coat with 90 makes sense to me. But what about adding a bonding agent to ready mix?

Or rolling a bonder on the walls prior to ready mix?

My gut says 90 min 1st coat. Never tried the other ways.

What say you? 

Happy Holidays arty:


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> Going to be floting/skimming over 1000' of walls with heavy splatter texture and and very clean latex satin paint on it.
> 
> 1st coat with 90 makes sense to me. But what about adding a bonding agent to ready mix?
> 
> ...


I say use 90. Ready mix will shrink requiring more coats to get a smooth wall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never tried it in the situation you have but I have an old school 

painter that swears by weldbond. He will mix it into paint, primer, or roll it 

on a wall where proper adhesion might be questionable. I've never had a 

call back on any of the jobs he's done for me.

I don't know how to post a link but it is a white glue similar to regular carp 

glue. Good luck

Chad


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just like adding primer to paint before you paint the walls adding pva to products before you apply them does nothing. The pva has to be added to the surface first for it to work.

I use it for everything from concrete patch work to tiling and painting walls.

You can mix a diluted 1:1 pva to concrete to help adhere to the pva coating on the wall though. I have never tried that as just the pva on the wall was enough to get me good Adhesion.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Going to be floting/skimming over 1000' of walls with heavy splatter texture and and very clean latex satin paint on it.
> 
> 1st coat with 90 makes sense to me. But what about adding a bonding agent to ready mix?
> 
> ...


When you say ready mix do you mean ready mix mud ? This may help. I use it mixed into my ready mix mud with all my tape/first coats.

http://store.straitflex.com/product_p/sb-12.htmwww.straitflex.com

This may be what your looking for to add for better bonding.
Thanks for your help in the past with that red paint issue.....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Flip. I'm talking bucket mud, we call it ready mix here. I knew straightflex made that stuff. Was given some to try a few yrs back and never tried it. Don't know why.

I'm going to go with 90 min durabond for 1st coat. Tried and true in the past. I was just thinking outside the box......thinking of a way to use bucket mud. I was tempted with this one.

Actually all these yrs of doing this, never had any mud not bond.These walls are really clean and I don't see any problems with the mud sticking.

Thanks guys. arty:


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

There is no need to use bonding agent with durabond products. I mix 90 in with veneer plaster and go right over it. You could use bonding agent, I like the quikrete brand ($13 a gallon). If you mix your 90 with x-calibur or diamond you will get much better results, depending on the texture you are going with. The plaster will have more "body" to it and and will build up better to go over that heavy splatter. I mix it about 90% plaster and 10% 90.


----------



## seattlepainting (Nov 23, 2010)

good post you guys..


----------

